# Feeling so incompetent



## Discouraged1234 (Apr 14, 2014)

I graduated with a doctorate of physical therapy degree in 2011 and have been working for almost 3 years now. Ever since I started working I sorta felt like I had no idea what I was doing. However, I had some solid and positive patient reviews early on that made and my boss feel like I was doing a great job. Over the course of time though, I never felt like I was helping anyone. I feel like my patients never got better. I made a huge mistake, but my boss had my back and I feel like I pretty much owe my boss my career. But I'm afraid that I have no idea what I'm doing. Somehow, with only a little over 2 years experience, even after this mistake, I was promoted to a director/manager position. Frankly, I don't know what they saw in me. I feel like i don't perform my job as well as others. Anyway, I'm at this new office in a new location, and it's been a little under a year and business is reallllly slow. I try to be fair to myself and understand that there are many reasons why business could be slow - the area is saturated with other physical therapy providers, hospitals/physicians have their own physical therapy, and we are new to the area so people don't know us/me. But more and more I feel like I don't have or lost my clinical skills. I'm terrified I'm going to get fired. I feel like I need to go back to school, another 3 years of grad school. I just don't know anymore. I feel so incompetent.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

I am going to be very honest with you which I think might give you a fresh perspective. First of all remember your job does not give you the luxury of personal problems. Put yourself in the patient's POV, would you feel safe with a physician who is unsure of themselves. I know I wouldn't feel right. You have to put aside these thoughts for the sake of your patients.

Remember we all start somewhere. Doctors all started somewhere, they were not brilliant doctors right from the beginning. You are beginning to start your first chapter now so don't get discouraged. Your boss knows and realizes this and wants to see you grow. 

Don't ponder on what's going wrong, or if I am doing something wrong, just focus on one thing, "How Do I Help My Patient." That should be your main concern and everything else is irrelevant. There is nothing wrong to go back to school part-time and polishing your skills but don't give up on this job. I know and your boss knows you can do it. We all have to start somewhere and failures are life's greatest lessons.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I trained in an associate degree after my bachelors that would prepare me for a job working with patients. We had clinicals and I never got more comfortable with patients. If you're not a people person, any type of job like that probably won't come natural. I don't know if you have other qualifications that would allow you to switch jobs or if that's something you want to consider. Now, I work in a lab. I still have anxiety/depression problems, but this job is probably much more suited to my emotional sensitivity than working with patients.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Discouraged1234 said:


> I graduated with a doctorate of physical therapy degree in 2011 and have been working for almost 3 years now. Ever since I started working I sorta felt like I had no idea what I was doing. However, I had some solid and positive patient reviews early on that made and my boss feel like I was doing a great job. Over the course of time though, I never felt like I was helping anyone. I feel like my patients never got better. I made a huge mistake, but my boss had my back and I feel like I pretty much owe my boss my career. But I'm afraid that I have no idea what I'm doing. Somehow, with only a little over 2 years experience, even after this mistake, I was promoted to a director/manager position. Frankly, I don't know what they saw in me. I feel like i don't perform my job as well as others. Anyway, I'm at this new office in a new location, and it's been a little under a year and business is reallllly slow. I try to be fair to myself and understand that there are many reasons why business could be slow - the area is saturated with other physical therapy providers, hospitals/physicians have their own physical therapy, and we are new to the area so people don't know us/me. But more and more I feel like I don't have or lost my clinical skills. I'm terrified I'm going to get fired. I feel like I need to go back to school, another 3 years of grad school. I just don't know anymore. I feel so incompetent.


If I had what you have I would feel pretty competent and more confident. It doesn't matter what they saw in you as long as you got promoted. Really there are people who are total ****e getting these high positions. No one is perfect no matter how good you are. New location, new office - yes it will take awhile for business to pick up. You don't have to go back to school it will come back to you. Also keep your options open for other possible job openings even if you don't need them.


----------



## Discouraged1234 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks to all who commented. Some things are hard to hear but needed nonetheless. I think it's true that these feelings of incompetence at work is more of a magnification of personal insecurities and battles that I'm dealing with within

Thanks again


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It doesn't sound like you are incompetent. First of all, you are still a young professional and need more experience (no offense). Nobody is perfect when he/she starts a career. We all have doubts and hesitations. I am translating a book on social work (this is a different area but still there is something in common between those professions), so the book suggests that a lot of young practitioners feel crazy when they just start to work because this is so different from what they were taught at school. They have learned the theory but still need to be firm in practice. So a few years should pass before they become more confident. Besides, if your boss praises you it is a very good sign. Believe me, they notice everything.


----------

